# Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?



## yamaicafranz (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich beobachte derzeit ei Problem das mich tierisch nervt.

Ich fische an meiner neuen Heavy Feederrute Mitchell Elite Tech Monster Feeder in 4,20m Wg -250gr eine Montage bestehend aus 
- Hauptschnur: geflochtene 0,15er Shimano Power Pro
- ca. 12m Schlagschnur monofil 0,28er von Cormoran
- beide Schnüre verbunden mit dem Allbright-Knoten
- Anti-Tangle-Boom mit eingehängtem 200gr Blei 

Wenn ich nun mit einem vorsichtigen Gewaltwurf weiter raus werfen will ( ab 50m), kommt es vermehrt zum Schnurbruch der Schlagschnur.

Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das verhindern?

Hilft eine Stärkere Schlagschnur? Sollte es eine mit mehr oder mit weniger Dehnung sein? Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Fluorocarbon?

Hab mir auch schon überlegt mit Feedergum-Schlaufenmontage zuversuchen, denke aber dass es reisst wegen der grossen Dehnung.

Über eure Ratschläge würd ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke an alle und schöne Grüsse

Daniel


----------



## Borg (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Also für mich persönlich ist die "Boilie Special 0.25" von "Carp Expert" die genialste Schlagschnur zum Feedern. Die hat eine extremst gute Dehnung und mit der hatte ich noch null Abrisse...auch nicht bei gefüllten 140 Gramm Körben und dann "volles Rohr"!. Die wirkt schon fast wie ein Feeder-Gum #6.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Wenn ich an meine Brandungsangelzeit denke, bei 200gr Blei hatte ich einer 0,57er Schlagschnur. Bei der Beschleunigung entstehen echt hohe Wiederstände, je nach Bleivorrat würde ich mich an die optimale Schnurstärke ranwerfen .


----------



## allroundangler93 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus und wollte mal fragen, was überhaupt eine Schlagschnur ist und ob man sie immer beim Feedern braucht?


----------



## Dunraven (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Eine Schlagschnur ist die Schnur die beim Feedern die Belastung abfangen soll.
Normal fischt man halt mit 0,08-0,10mm geflochtener oder mit 0,22mm monofiler Schnur beim Feedern. Wenn man dann schwere Futterkörbe fischen will braucht man eine Schlagschnur die die Belastung beim Auswerfen abfängt. Die hat eine Länge von 2x Rutenlänge +2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen. Bei geflochtener Hauptschnur sorgt sie auch für die notwendige Dehnung die der geflochtenen fehlt. Als Schlagschnur nimmt man so 0,28-0,35mm monofile, wobei 0,35mm schon recht extrem ist, normal sind eher bis 0,30mm. 

Eine Schlagschnur braucht man dementsprechend nicht wenn man mit kleinen Körben und monofiler Schnur fischt. An meinen Winkelpickern habe ich z.B. nur die 0,18mm Feeder Line ohne Schlagschnur, die benötige ich auch nicht bei 10g Körben. Auch bei geflochtener kann man darauf verzichten wenn man Powergum als Dämpfer für die Fische nutzt. Ich hoffe das erklärt Dir grob was das ist und wozu man sie braucht.

Zum Threadthema. Ich würde erstmal eine Schlaufenmontage nehmen. Die solltest Du dann aber nicht aus der Schlagschnur binden sondern eine 0,35mm Schnur als Schlaufe an die Schlagschnur binden, so das die 0,28mm (bei den Gewichten würde ich aber überlegen die auch auf 0,30 mm zu erhöhen) durchgehend ist und die 0,35mm die Schlaufe bildet und die meiste Kraft abfängt. Sollte das nicht klappen eben die Schnurstärke der Hauptschnur auch anheben auf 0,30mm, 0,32mm oder notfalls das ganze aus 0,35mm machen wenn gar nichts mehr geht. Auch ja wo reißt Deine denn immer?


----------



## yamaicafranz (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

hi,
sorry kam grad erst nach hause war fischen im kanal diesmal (hochwasser).

zum Thema: ich denke sie reisst gleich da wo das anti-tangle-boom drauf ist, gleich über dem Wirbel mit dem Vorfach.und gleich auf dem ersten meter im flug beim wurf.
ich denke auch dass hier die grössten kräfte beim wurf wirken.

also 0,28 ist zwar schon " dick" als Vorfach, 0,30 denke ich ist dann immer noch zu wenig wobei ich ne 0,57er erstens zu krass finde und zweitens ich ein problem mit dem schlagscnurknoten und den spitzenringen sehe.

als fazit ( hab ich jetz nicht ganz richtig kapiert):
entweder eine dickere schlagschnur worauf es rausläuft meiner meinung nach, oder eine mit viel dehnung (vielleicht auch powergum direkt als schlagschnur versuchen?)

aber wieso viel dehnung, dachte von der logik her eine dehnungsarme.

hab ich das richtig verstanden?

danke für eure tips bisher.

lg daniel


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Das mit der 57er war beim Brandungsangeln,wichtig ist nur bei dünnerer Schlagschnur das man diese öfter mal erneuert.
200 gr haben verdammt viel Power bei der Beschleunigung


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*



yamaicafranz schrieb:


> als fazit ( hab ich jetz nicht ganz richtig kapiert):
> entweder eine dickere schlagschnur worauf es rausläuft meiner meinung nach, oder eine mit viel dehnung (vielleicht auch powergum direkt als schlagschnur versuchen?)
> 
> aber wieso viel dehnung, dachte von der logik her eine dehnungsarme.
> ...



Die Logik stimmt wenn man nur mono fischt. Da hat eine Dehnungsarme immer noch soviel Dehnung das man den Fisch locker landen kann. Bei einer geflochtenen aber fehlt jede Dehnung und der Fisch schlitzt super leicht aus wenn der auf kurzer Distanz einen Fluchtversuch macht und nur die Dehnung vom dünnen Vorfach hat. Hat das nicht genug Dehnung, dann kann das alternativ auch reißen, es bleibt das selbe, der Fisch wäre weg. Also braucht man die Dehnung eben als Puffer zum Drillen. Und klar etwas Dehnung nimmt auch die Belastung beim Wurf. Zuviel ist aber auch dumm (Powergum als Schlagschnur).


----------



## yamaicafranz (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

hallo,
danke erst mals für die Tips und Ratschläge, werde dann mal auf ne 0,30- 0,35er Schlagschnur wechseln.
kann jemand Empfehlungen geben welche empfehlenswert ist?

gruss Daniel


----------



## 911 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Power Gum kannste vergessen. Das wirst du jedes mal "abhauen" bei 200gr Gewaltwürfen. Bei 200gr Gewaltwürfen wird dir keine 0,30er Mono reichen. Ich angle viel auf Karpfen mit 90/120 Gramm bleien und da ist ne 0,30er Mono schon grenzwertig beim Wurf. Wenn du ne Mono nimmst, dann würd ich zu ner Broxxline greifen. Alternativ dazu Shimano Technium, Stroft GTM oder Mivardi Royal Carp. Das sind Schnüre, bei denen die Tragkraftangaben nur um 1-2kg gelogen sind.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Für mich ist die Amnesia zum Feeder  die mit Abstand beste Schlagschnur.
Hab mich gerade diese Woche wieder ein bischen damit eingedeckt.
Die Amnesia mit 5,1 kg Tragkraft in Rot ist bei mir bei Entfernungen bis 80 meter erste Wahl.


----------



## yamaicafranz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Amnesia habe ich auch schon gelesen, Soll auch wirklich surer sein dafür.

Helmut: 80m ist schon gut aber bei wieviel Blei nimmst du die amnesia?

Ich hätte auch erst ne Stroft genommen, aber wenn ihr mehr zu amnesia tendiert, dann lieber die. Schliesslich Soll es ja halten.

Aber denkt ihr nicht dass es dann Probleme mit dem Schlagschnurknoten kommen kann mit den Ringen der Rute. Wird der Knoten nicht zu dick dann?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## 911 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*



yamaicafranz schrieb:


> Amnesia habe ich auch schon gelesen, Soll auch wirklich surer sein dafür.
> 
> Helmut: 80m ist schon gut aber bei wieviel Blei nimmst du die amnesia?
> 
> ...



Ich sehe für deine Zwecke keinen Vorteil der Amnesia. Du brauchst doch kein extrem abriebsfestes und memory free material, sondern was, um auf Weite zu kommen. Da die Amnesia hohe Dehnung hat, ist das eher kontraproduktiv, um auf Weite zu kommen. Der Knoten würde mir auch sorgen machen. Was spricht denn gegen Geflecht als Schlagschnur? Mit Geflecht sollte die Kraftübertragung beim Wurf besser sein...
btw: 200 gr bei 5.1 kg Tragkraft? Da ists sinnvoller vorm Auswurf die Schnur zu kappen...

edit: ach... du willst die mono-schlagschnur wegen der dehnung... und wenn dus anders rum machst? mono hauptschnur und schlagschnur-geflecht? sollte das ausschlitzen verringern... einziger nachteil ist die bissübertragung... was in der strömung aber eh ned so schlimm ist, da die bisse da eh meist heftig sind...


----------



## yamaicafranz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

hallo,
hm dann vielleicht doch ne 0,28 - 0,30er Stroft GTM mit Tragkraft von 7,3 - 8,0 kg?
wusste gar nicht dass die Amnesia so viel Dehnung hat, dachte die wär dehnungsarm da sie ja keinen Memory besitzt.

Fakt ist doch, ich brauch was stärkeres als Schlagschnur um die auftretenden Kräfte beim Wurf abfedern zu können, stimmts?

dann nur die Frage was scheint am geeignetsten dafür, meine geflochtene Hauptschnur Shimano Power Pro 0,15er hat jedenfalls die nötige Reserve um eine dickere Schlagschnur zu meistern.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## allrounder11 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Ganz klar die Maxima Chameleon.


----------



## 911 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*



> Das hervorstechendste Merkmal dieser Schnur ist der sogenannte "Memory  Free" Effekt. Das bedeutet, das sich die Schnur nicht verdrallt und auch  nicht knickt. Kommt es dennoch einmal vor, kann man die Amnesia  zwischen zwei Fingern durchziehen und alles ist wieder glatt.



Die Amnesia wird häufig wegen ihrer Dehnung als Mundschnur verwendet. Wenn du unbedingt Mono willst würd ichs mit Broxxline, alternativ mit ner Mivardi oder ner Stroft versuchen. Aber ob dir bei 200 gr der Schlagschnurknoten nicht zu dick wird... weiss nicht ob 0,30er Mono da ausreicht...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

so hatte am we ein wettfischen,leider verlor ich 3 gute karpfen.

gefischt wurde mit der feeder neben her haupt angel art war kopfrute.

gefischt habe ich eine mossela xedion feeder rute, mit einer 0,10geflochtenen und 0,20 mono vorfach .

die montage war ein mehod feeder korb von preston,das vorfach war 10cm lang.

die bisse kammen immer volles rohr(feeder war im halbkreis) kurtz fisch drauf weg(schnurr bruch am vorfach)

ich denke wen ich ne schlag schnurr drauf habe(mono) bringt das nicht viel,da ich ja ein dünnes vorfach 0,20-0,22habe.

hoffe beckomme ein bissl hilfe stellung von euch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

@Carphunter,
beim gezielten feedern auf Karpfen bin ich von der geflochtenen Hauptschnur abgekommen.Da kommt Mono zwischen 0.25-0.30 auf die Spule.Als Vorfach beim Method Feeder gern das gute alte Kryston Merlin oder Silkworm in 15 lb und aus die Maus.

Als zusätzliche Sicherheit könntest du noch ein Stück Powergum zwischen
Hauptschnur und Vorfach schalten.Harmonisiert allerdings nicht mit jedem
Method Feeder Typ.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Naja da ich nicht auf Karpfen fische ist 0,20-0,22mm als Vorfach für mich nicht dünn sondern es entspricht eher der Hauptschur wenn ich Mono nehme. Normal sind bei mir 0,12mm Vorfächer mit 0,08-0,10mm geflochtener bzw. 0,22m mono. Dank 0,28-0,30mm Schlagschnur würde ich da auch einen Karpfen mit drillen wenn er zufällig beißt (jetzt keine Riesen sondern die normalen Beifänge), denn die rolle ist ja auch anders eingestellt damit die leichter Schur bekommen und nicht ausschlitzen. 

Von daher sehe ich es schon als Vorteil eine Mono Schlagschnur zu haben, denn wann kommen die letzten Fluchten? Genau vor dem Kescher. Und was ist dann noch draußen? Genau die Schlagschnur (ist ja 2x Rutenlänge +2-3 Drehungen lang). Damit ist es dann das selbe als wenn ich eine 0,28-0,30mm mono Hauptschnur habe, denn es spielt sich alles nur noch an der mono Schlagschnur ab. Bei Dir ohne Schlagschnur hast Du da aber immer noch die Dehnungsarme geflochtene. DA ist dann ein Unterschied vorhanden. Es bringst also definitiv was für die letzten Fluchten. und für weite Entfernung musst Du die Rolle eben weicher einstellen um die fehlende Dehnung auszugleichen. 

Ein Bekannter hat letztes Jahr an der Schwinge mit Mono einen 11 Kg Karpfen asl Beifang gehabt. Der hatte auch nur 14-16er Haken und dementsprechend 0,10-0,14mm Vorfach. Seine Schnur ist dabei zwar keine geflochtene gewesen aber dafür mehr als 10 Jahre alt (wenn nicht gar 20, das ist echt unglaublich wie wenig der sich um sowas kümmert). Aber er hat scheinbar weich gedrillt und dann ist das auch möglich (wenn das Gewässer keine Hindernisse hat aber dann würde leichtes Fischen auf Karpfen ja eh die falsche Methode sein). Wenn es also keine Hindernisse gab an denen Du sie verloren hast wäre ein Fang vermutlich möglich gewesen mit etwas anderen Einstellungen und Drillverhalten. War der Abriss vorm Kescher dann hätte die Schlagschnur auch noch einiges gebracht, denn sie puffert ja den plötzlichen Druck ab indem sie nachgibt.


----------



## 911 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> die bisse kammen immer volles rohr(feeder war im halbkreis) kurtz fisch drauf weg(schnurr bruch am vorfach)
> 
> ich denke wen ich ne schlag schnurr drauf habe(mono) bringt das nicht viel,da ich ja ein dünnes vorfach 0,20-0,22habe.


Die Schlagschnur verhindert deinen Schnurbruch nicht. Die Bremse soll normal so eingestellt sein, dass die Schnur (v.a. die Vorfachschnur) nicht reisst. Entweder stellst du die Bremse leichter ein oder du fischt ein stärkeres Vorfach. Wenn du gezielt auf Karpfen gehst, dann würd ich ein stärkeres Vorfach nehmen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

so war heute am wasser und habe bissl getestet,bin mit dem vorfach hoch auf 0,24mm  was für mich schon grob ist.

leider konnte ich keinen karpfen drillen dafür 3 brassen um die 1,5-2kg.
 werde die nächsten wochen weiter mit der feeder testen um wieder ein zu kommen in  die fischerei.


ich seh das problem mit der schlagschnurr so, da die feeder ringe nicht sonderlich gross sind hab ich immer einen brems punkt.


wen ich jetzt mal voll durchzieh und der knoten sitzt fest kann es sein das die spitze im eimer ist,muss nicht sein kann aber.


----------



## 911 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welche Schlagschnur fürs Feedern?*

Naja... 0,24er Vorfach ist sicher ned grob. Geflochtenes Vorfachmaterial für Karpfen befindet sich oft im 0,30er Bereich. Bei Karpfen ist das Vorfach aber eher sekundär. Aber zu deinem Problem: Ich fische schon das ganze Jahr mit 0,17er Whiplash auf Karpfen und hatte in der letzten session von 20 Karpfen nur einen Ausschlitzer. Man muss bei Geflecht allerdings die Bremse leichter einstellen und evtl. ein paar Minuten länger drillen... Alternativ dazu, wie Ruhrfischer schon gesagt hat: Mono. Ich weiss ja nicht, wie weit draussen du fischt, aber falls es nicht allzu weit ist, dann hat Geflecht keine Vorteile gegenüber der Mono...


----------

